# Wood Species Identification Help - Antique Radio



## Rickterscale (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi all, I was hoping you could help me out here. I've acquired this old radio that I'm refinishing. There are a couple places where the veneer needs to be patched, but I'm not sure of the wood species, so I don't know what to buy. At first I thought it was walnut. But after stripping the finish the wood looks too light to be walnut. I know walnut lightens with age, but does it lighten that much? Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Anybody have any ideas what wood this is?

Here's a pic of the radio before stripping:










Here's a pic I found online of the same model in better condition:










Here's a pic after stripping and sanding the finish:










The last couple pics show the veneer with some alcohol wiped on to bring out the wood color.


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

I don't what the species of veneer is BUT, I do know someone who does! Go here and call the shop in Mendon NY. http://www.radiodaze.com/
I've been to his shop (my neighborhood) and his restoration work is superb!


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

It looks like 3 totally different colors, so I can't tell you which state is raw wood to guess at what kind of wood it is.


----------



## Rickterscale (Dec 8, 2011)

The third, middle, picture is the one that most accurately represents the wood in raw state. Thanks.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The main part looks like walnut to me, but it's hard to be sure.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I would guess walnut, and it does lighten a lot over time!

We installed walnut flooring on the main floor of our home, I cannot believe after 11 years how much lighter it has gotten.

It was prefinished and I never expected the change to be this drastic.

You have a beautiful piece there, all the best!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

My guess is Walnut too; particularly the sanded shot from above. Whatever it is, it's absolutely fantastic.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

By looking at the raw wood photo, my first reaction is butternut.


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like cherry to me, which I believe darkens over time, hence the brownish hue.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

My first impression was Cherry… Sanding lightens it up a lot. It takes a few weeks after finishing to regain its reddish patina.

EDIT: It looks like the original finish perhaps had a brown color stain in it.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

I also think that it is walnut.


----------

